# Shipping an acoustic



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

This has probably been posted a number of times, but I'll ask anyway. What company do you guys use when shipping guitars within Canada? I'm getting some quotes and some seem all over the board in terms of price. In fact, the numbers are becoming more expensive than I anticipated.

Also, is paying extra for the quickers shipping a good thing when it comes to acoustics (especially in the winter)? I'm also assuming insurance is a must.

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here and post often.

Consider this a bump to the top of the list as I can't help you....never shippped an acoustic guitar before.

I would certainly insure it...no matter who you have do the shipping.

You will get some answers/opinions from others.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never shipped an acoustic but have had good luck using Fed-ex in Canada for a number of basses. I use CanadaPost for any shipments to the US.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I shipped one recently via Purolator.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Use Canada Post! They are super fast and will insure the entire amount of your guitar up to $5000. Good value too and multiple services...can often get it there in a day. I've shipped several with very good results. I don't think the courier services offer insurance. You should always insure it.
Kazz


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. A friend of mine also recommended Canada Post, and I think their prices are as good or better than others. Look forward to becoming part of the forum.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I highly recommend you read Gregg Miner's post over on the Harp Guitars Forum.

Learn from those who are in the business and deal with such matters on a regular basis.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

in my experience, canada post is the way to go, pretty much every time. they actually pay their unsurance claims, too.. check out fedex and UPS and see if they do... i think you'll end up at canada post. cheap, too... a great secret way to ship (it seems) in canada for heavy object like amps and such is greyhound, they don't charge by weight, only volume.


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

It has been sent by Canada Post. Much better in terms of price and service provided for the price than UPS and fedex.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

suttree said:


> in my experience, canada post is the way to go, pretty much every time. they actually pay their *unsurance* claims, too.. check out fedex and UPS and see if they do... i think you'll end up at canada post. cheap, too... a great secret way to ship (it seems) in canada for heavy object like amps and such is greyhound, they don't charge by weight, only volume.


freudian slip of the year


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*I disagree*

I have shipped well over a hundred high-end guitars up to $15K and in Canada, I always use Greyhound.

Why? Because I can take the guitar to the bus depot. Then I can ship it station to station so it sits at the Bus depot waiting for you to pick it up. They will call you. It does not rattle around the pick-up and delivery trucks in the hot summer or the cold winter. It is handled less than by anyone else.

Greyhound is now in the serious courier business and they do it well.


----------

